# Our Prayers Are Answered "wonder Woman"



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

HEY GUYS CHECK THIS OUT I JUST GOT HOME FROM A DENTIST APPOINMENT POPPED IN TEENAGE FRANKENSTEIN , GOT ONLINE AND LOOK WHAT WE GOT FROM CULTMAN HIMSELF AWESOME I SAY AWESOME !!!! HERE'S A NEW THREAD ON THIS !! ENJOY SEE WHAT WAITING AND BEING PATIENT DOES FOR US , MAN I FEEL LIKE A KID AGAIN GOING TO THE CORNER PHARMACY TO PICK UP MY LATEST AURORA KIT !! THANK YOU STEVE (CULTTVMAN , FRANK AT (MOEBIUS) DAVE , FRO THIS AWESOME NEWS !!! AND EVERY ONE WHO SUPPORTS THE HOBBY GOOD THINGS COME TO THOSE WHO WAIT !!!! 

ROBERT (SPRAYRAY)

[CultTVman] IHobbyExpo 2009 news 
Date: 10/22/2009 2:51:44 PM Central Daylight Time 
From: [email protected] 
Reply To: [email protected] 
To: [email protected] 
CC: 
BCC: 
Sent on: 


Sent from the Internet (Details) 





Hey folks,

CultTVman has lots of news from Moebius, Round 2, Pegasus, and Revell.

From Moebius, we have reissues of the Aurora Wonder Woman, Superboy, and Confederate Raider. 

From Pegasus, CultTVman can report that there will new kits of the George Pal War of the Worlds Alien, the Space Ark from When Worlds Collide, the Tripod from the new War of the Worlds along with a Martian. 

From Revell, look for reissues of the Aurora Red Knight, Black Night, and the Creature from the Black Lagoon.

Round 2 will have a new 1:25 scale 1966 Batmobile, and a lot of Star Trek reissues. The K-7 Space Station will be reissued. The three ship 1:2500 Enterprise kits will be repackaged. The 1:1400 Enterprise D will also be reissued. CultTVman can also report reissues of the Batboat, Munsters Living Room (glow edition) Three Stooges, Psycho House and four Fundimensions Glo-Monsters.

There is a lot more news and a full report from the show at the CultTVman blog. I will post pictures very soon.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Bet all this news was enough to take away any pain from the dentist!!! Can't get much better!!!
I got a Penguin last year and WW was my biggest grail I was looking for - never had the $$$$$$ to ever get one till now!!!
Steve


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I'm happy, but wouldn't you know it that I've already got a WW. I'm pleased I'll get the CR.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

I have a Wonder Woman I bought from Captain Company in the 1970's, and it's missing part of one tentacle so after I discovered it was lost I had to sculpt a new one, but it's not the same shape. So now I can buy at least 2, one to build anew and compare to the old one, and one to keep and enjoy with the box!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

This one?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

THANK YOU MOEBIUS!!!
Mcdee:thumbsup:


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Oh yes, thank you very much. Hank, can you tell us who painted that prototype?


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

HAPPY DAYS ARE HERE AGAIN! 

the fundimensions glo monsters!!!! way cool! (who'd have thought? what great halloween decorations they'll be!)

THANKS FRANK and TOM!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I've wanted WW for ever. I just hated to fork out the $$$. I saw a Wonder Woman (sealed minty mint canadian issue) at the IPMS show in Columbus. Right Accross from Franks table! I told the guy I was interested but broke, pointed at Frank and sez, " I hope that guy reissues it" I sez...And the other guy smiles and sez nuttin..


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I'm not sure what the Confederate Raider is or why it would be a big seller? But thats for Wonder Woman.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Ahh the confederate raider is one of three mounted figures they made, (all on the same horse) The Gold Knight and Apachie Warrior were the other two. The Confederate and Apachie were flat out RARE..They only made them one year? The Gold knight is a little more common as it was reissued once, but still pretty darn scarce. All three would be considered to be " Grail" kits by many..


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

About as hard to find as an original Big Frankie , Godzillas Go Kart or Wonder Woman..


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Here is the Raider that I did a few years ago.Tricky kit to assemble.
Randy


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I knew there was a BU floating about somewhere! Thanks Buzz, you did an awesome job on that kit! Its a big impressive well done kit guys!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

HEY maybe I could put the Planet of the Apes Gorilla on it!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

holy cow !!! so much cool stuff coming our way .:thumbsup:
i'm pretty excited about the new releases from Pegasus as well as the re-releases . 
thanks for the info Spray . 
hb


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

The Wonder Woman was done by David Fisher for AMF MAG, a while back,
he did some changes to the original kit , like adding more muscle to her shoulders and arms, myself I dont modify original kits, reissues are fine to modify, imho takes the original flavor away.
He did a great airbrush job on the kit though.
Randy


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Lokking forward to getting her when she gets released!:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Aurora made more mounted figures than the Apache, Raider and Gold Knight... Zorro and the Lone Ranger were mounted. The old Polar Lights Headless Horseman was based on the Zorro horse... Aurora also sold some plastic horse kits with no riders.


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Cool!!!!!! I am just re writing my letter to Santa :jest: Cant wait till they hit the UK shores :thumbsup:

Simon


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

djnick66 said:


> Aurora made more mounted figures than the Apache, Raider and Gold Knight... Zorro and the Lone Ranger were mounted. The old Polar Lights Headless Horseman was based on the Zorro horse... Aurora also sold some plastic horse kits with no riders.


Very true! I've even got the lone Ranger...I think I'm getting senile LOL...


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Getting the Raider feet to fit correctly in the stirrups was a real advil moment, took me about 90 minutes to do it, not for the faint of heart modeller, but worth the effort, one of my favorite grails, I did a wip on this kit, wasnt much interest at the time.

Randy


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

buzzconroy said:


> Getting the Raider feet to fit correctly is the stirrups was a real advil moment, took me about 90 minutes to do it, not for the faint of heart modeller, but worth the effort, one of my favorite grails, I did a wip on this kit, wasnt much interest at the time.
> 
> Randy


I saved your WIP hoping to someday build one! Another awesome build, really BEAUTIFUL work, Randy!!:thumbsup: Maybe now I'll get my chance.

- Denis


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Well that explains the stunning paint job. Thanks for the info, it is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm delighted with pretty much all of the Moebius announcements and look forward to more information. The Bela Dracula ... I read somewhere that it was licensed through Bela Lugosi Jr., not Universal, and that it will be a representation of the stage version of the vampire, not the movie. If true, that's exciting and I want to know who's going to do the sculpture.

I also think I'm going to stop my hunt for all my Aurora grails. My last purchase of an original was a built-up Blackbeard and I was glad to get it for $100. However, given that Moebius is bringing out a few kits I suspected would never be made again, I know that more might follow. So, unless I can find them for major bargain prices, I'm out of the market for Zorro, Captain Kidd, the Apache Warrior and more.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

The confederate Raider should sell well because many soldier figure collectors are great fans of the civil war related items.People from the former southern states of the U.S. during the civil war would love it as well.


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

It's a great kit !! All the kits AURORA put out are awesome , and like everything else when it's no longer produced the collectibility in it becomes a HIGH demand for it , that's when re-issues on very sought after kits will sell very well plus give the ones like myself who never had the chance to own one can now THANKS TO MOEBIUS !!!!!!!!!

Robert (Sprayray)


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Robert, you are so right...You don't know how close I was to laying down some stupid money on an Original Wonder Woman but thanks to Moebius I'll have her in my collection at a fraction of the cost...:thumbsup: Now don't get me wrong, I'd still love an Original Aurora kit but the fact is once a repop comes out the values on originals drops substantially , especially on build ups, an original WW MIB will still fetch a fair price, but nothing like it did before this announcement.
Mcdee


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yep, the Confederate Raider should appeal to a lot of collectors, even if they hadn't heard of the kit before, not least because of its size. The Conf. Raider kit when built up is massive, taller than photos here or in books can convey. 
I bought one of those IKEA Detolf glass cases specially for the Conf. Raider as I wanted to display him in state-of-the-art surroundings. After I'd got the glass cabinet home, assembled it, and polished all the glass sides and shelves, inside and out, I found that the Confederate kit is too tall to fit in! I've had to move the sword-holding hand to get him on the shelf, and the custom base I made for him has had to be left out.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

"Wow, this is great news! Wow!"

~RK~


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

The photo of Wonder Woman on the cover of "Amazing Figure Modeler" is simply amazing. And now we have the opportunity to purchase multiples of this great kit.

Wonder if they've considered releasing a special edition in Luminator plastic. [kidding].


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I bought a sealed Wonder Woman for $10 in the early eighties. One sealed WW sold for over $2000 on eBay then others showed up. I kept mine. I'm sure prices will be affected by the repro.

Are Chinese repops of kits with a softer edge because it's copied from a kit?


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I paid 650.00 for my wonder woman sealed in 1990, and I built it, didnt care, wanted it on my shelf.
Second one I paid 350.00 on ebay in 2002.


Randy


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Here is my prayer:

http://www.nbcsandiego.com/around-town/fashion/Celebs-Dress-to-Impress-for-Halloween-64037682.html


----------

